# Medics 12 Days of Christmas



## reaper86 (Nov 30, 2010)

This was made up by a guy in my medic class...

12 Cars a crashin
11 Drunks a fallin
10 Geri's dying
9 Babies birthing
8 Geezers seizing
7 Drama queens
6 Hypoglycers
5 Fire stand-bys
4 Angina patients
3 Relocations
2 IV's flowing
and a medic patch on my sleeve!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 30, 2010)

that is perfect


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 20, 2010)

LOL.  Someone make one up for EMT


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 20, 2010)

12 Cars a crashin
11 Drunks a fallin
10 Geri's dying
9 Babies birthing
8 Geezers seizing
7 Drama queens
6 Hypoglycers
5 Fire stand-bys
4 Angina patients
3 Relocations
2 IV's needed
and an EMT patch on my sleeve!


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 20, 2010)

lolololololololololololololol....well played, sir.  well played.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 20, 2010)

I tried


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 20, 2010)

...well I walked right into that door.  Serves me right.  LOL!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=523


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Dec 20, 2010)

CodyHolt83 said:


> lolololololololololololololol....well played, sir.  well played.



Haha absolutely.


----------



## foxfire (Dec 20, 2010)

Had the beginning of the twelve days of Christmas on Saturday. 
Three annoying drunks
Two dead on scene
And a fell on ice patient. =D
The crew did not like me to much after the two dead on scene calls. h34r:


----------

